# Singer 66-1 Lotus



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Got her safely home! It will be a while before she'd cleaned and shined,but she does not look to bad to start with. This machine does not look like it got used much in it's life.



















This unit came with drawers full of "stuff". I think I mentioned that this machine came with the house the seller's husband bought before they were married (over 35 years ago) and they kept it since, and never removed anything in the drawers or tried to use it. Just thought it was a really neat conversation piece. They brought it with when the moved from Michigan, but didn't have room for it now that they are downsizing. So now the machine will live in SD for a while, and when we move will mostly likely go south with us. 

In the drawers were the original attachment box (very hard to find for the really old ones) and most of the attachments including the underbraider, though they are just a bit rusty and need some work. The other really neat find were three singer cabinet keys. One fits this cabinet, one is similar in style but a bit fatter, and does not fit. The third is a triangle slot key. The rest of the items are the usual pins, hook and eyes and buttons. For good measure there is a drawer full of drapery pleat hooks and some assorted hardware that looks to be from blinds. 

All the treadle parts are there too.

I've decided this one is going in the library with the other two treadle machines. This means the Free Treadle cabinet will need to go some where else.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks beautiful and good on all the stuff in the drawers.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow that is so nice looking!!! Sounds like a great find... Have fun!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This machine is in remarkable condition - it's not easy to find ones with the Lotus Decal, let along in very good shape. I'm looking forward to when DH has time to clean her up and make her shine like the other Singers.


----------

